# frase confusa masculí-femení



## Roi Marphille

Hola a tothom!
Avui he llegit aquest*a* notícia a Catalunya Informació i la veritat és que no se si és correc*ta*. La víctima és un home (masculí) però també és *una* víctima (femení). Els subjectes són femení i masculí al mateix temps en la mateixa frase. Diríeu que està bé? Jo no en tinc ni idea. 

FRASE:
_"Després de l'incident, *la víctima*, Harry XXX, ha estat traslla*dada*__ ràpidament a l'Hospital XXX, on ha quedat ingress*at*__. "_


----------



## jfierroc

Hola a tots, 

Roi, crec que és bastant correcta. De fet, el subjecte, sota el meu entendre, és només femení "la víctima", quan afegeix el nom "Harry XXX" només complementa el subjecte, i aquest pot ser femení o masculí, però el subjecte real de la frase, "la víctima" no canvia de gènere. No sé si m'he explicat correctament. Per tant, "la víctima Harry XXX" és el conjunt nominal, però això no vol dir, que sigui femení-masculí a la vegada. 
El conjunt predicatiu és una característica del subjecte (frase copulativa) i ha de concordar en gènere i nombre. El meu dubte, apareix al final "on ha quedat ingressat", doncs penso que hauria de ser femení també, doncs tota la estona el subjecte ha estat femení, per molt que els atributs del nom siguin masculins.

Espero que quedi una mica clar... com a mínim, a mí em sembla coherent. Si hi ha alguna correcció, si us plau, no us talleu.

Salut.


----------



## Roi Marphille

jfierroc said:
			
		

> El meu dubte, apareix al final "on ha quedat ingressat", doncs penso que hauria de ser femení també, doncs tota la estona el subjecte ha estat femení, per molt que els atributs del nom siguin masculins.
> 
> .


ja company, és que aquest és el meu dubte també. 
"on ha quedat ingress*ada* (la víctima de qui parlava)"


----------



## Orpheus

Hola companys,

Jo diria que sens dubte es tracta d'un error. Si el gènere del subjecte és femení, el conjunt predicatiu ha de concordar en gènere i nombre tal i com apuntava jfierroc..

La frase:

_"Després de l'incident, *la víctima*, Harry XXX, ha estat traslla*dada*__ ràpidament a l'Hospital XXX, on ha quedat ingress*ada*__. "_

_Salutacions,_
_Orpheus._


----------



## Orpheus

Hola de nou,

Pensava que hi ha una manera més senzilla de fer la comprobració i és reduir el problema. En aquest acs reduirem la frase:

_"Després de l'incident, *la víctima*, Harry XXX, ha quedat ingress*ada*. "_

_Mireu com quedaria de l'altra forma:_
_"Després de l'incident, *la víctima*, Harry XXX,  ha quedat ingress*at*. "_

_Ara és més senzill esbrinar quina és la correcta, no?? _
_Ens veiem,_

_Orpheus._


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Sí, jo també estic d'acord que formalment hauria de ser en femení, _ingressada_, pel que diuen en jfierroc i l'orpheus, que el subjecte és femení i, lògicament, hi ha d'haver concordança. I la prova de l'orpheus és clara. Per mi formalment no hi ha dubte. Però també és veritat que discursivament el subjecte, _la víctima_, amb tants noms entremig, queda lluny i potser això justifica que la subordinada estigui en masculí, perquè el lector "recordi" que és un home. No sé, pot ser una justificació... 

Tu que has llegit la notícia, Roi, t'ha passat? O més aviat t'ha xocat veure-ho en masculí, oi, pel que veig...  Bueno, era una idea.

Salut!


----------



## Roi Marphille

Comentari una mica off-topic. Ho sento:

el què veig és que m'estic acostumant a veure errors a la pàgina de Catalunya Informació. A part, la qualitat de les notícies és patètica i els redactats de principiant. Aquesta gent té la carrera de Periodisme???  
És molt trist. Crec que els catalans ens mereixem més. Abans ens podíem fiar de les notícies dels Serveis Informatius de TV3, éren bones i contrastades, ara, _foten_ pena.


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Comentari una mica off-topic. Ho sento:
> 
> el què veig és que m'estic acostumant a veure errors a la pàgina de Catalunya Informació. A part, la qualitat de les notícies és patètica i els redactats de principiant. Aquesta gent té la carrera de Periodisme???
> És molt trist. Crec que els catalans ens mereixem més. Abans ens podíem fiar de les notícies dels Serveis Informatius de TV3, éren bones i contrastades, ara, _foten_ pena.


 
Doncs fliparies si haguéssis rebut la propaganda de "l'òptica universitària" per correu...
Un dels errors menys greus era "salud" escrit així tal qual. I es van quedar tan amples!


----------



## jfierroc

Hola a tots, 

estic totalment d'acord... ja no només és algun partit polític, que no vull anomenar per no ferir a ningú, que fa un panflet amb 15 paraules i 6 faltes, sinó que amb tanta baralla linguística ens estem oblidant de cuidar, com a mínim, una de les llengües oficials a Catalunya. 

Salut a tots i ànims per seguir cuidant-la.


----------



## Xiscomx

Per evitar dubtes i deixar-ho ben clar basta suprimir la coma darrera de Harry XXX:
"Després de l'incident, la víctima, Harry XXX ha estat traslladat ràpidament a l'Hospital XXX, on ha quedat ingressat."


----------



## gvergara

Xiscomx said:


> Per evitar dubtes i deixar-ho ben clar basta suprimir la coma darrera de Harry XXX:
> "Després de l'incident, la víctima, Harry XXX ha estat traslladat ràpidament a l'Hospital XXX, on ha quedat ingressat."


Hola, Xiscomx, la veritat és que no comprenc el vostre raonament. Perquè s'hauria de suprimir una coma darrera de l'aposició, si cal que aquests elements en portin dues?


----------



## Xiscomx

gvergara said:


> Hola,Xiscomx, la veritat és que no comprenc el vostre raonament. Perquè s'hauria de suprimir una coma darrera de l'aposició, si cal que aquests elements en portin dues?


Jo tampoc ho comprenc tal com ho he emplomat. Això sol passar quan un fa un ‘copiar i aferrar’ i no s’hi fixa molt. Tens tota la raó, Gonzalo, i deman disculpes a tots. Ara vaig a engirgolar-ho perquè vegeu quina era, i és, la meva intenció.

Degut que en mallorquí no és possible anomenar a qualcú sense l’article personal (antigament títol de cortesia) la construcció en qüestió mos obliga a fer-la així (en lloc de llevar, era posar: llevar coma i posar l’article personal):

_*"Després de l'incident, la víctima, En Harry XXX, ha estat traslladat ràpidament a l'Hospital XXX, on ha quedat ingressat."*_

Trabucant l’acció damunt En Harry i no a la víctima. Per a noltros, la víctima és cosa secundària, lo més important de l’incident és En Harry; imaginau-vos per un moment que la víctima és una persona molt important per voltros: un pare, un fill; llavonses, què diríeu?:

*"Després de l'incident, la víctima, el meu fill, ha estat traslladada…"*

Crec que no. Eh? Endevinau el que vull dir? M’agradaria molt saber-ho i el què pensau de tot això.

Per tant, donaria el mateix resultat trasbalsar les paraules comades:

_*"Després de l'incident, En Harry XXX, la víctima, ha estat traslladat ràpidament a l'Hospital XXX, on ha quedat ingressat."*_

Col·loquis aon col·loquis an En Harry, aquest sempre serà el traslladat, però si no el nombram, naturalment què serà la víctima la traslladada i ingressada:

_*"Després de l'incident, la víctima, ha estat traslladada ràpidament a l'Hospital XXX, on ha quedat ingressada."*_

En es vostro redol, no pot ocórrer lo mateix? 

Salut i seny.


----------



## gvergara

Hola de nou. Sí que he comprès el vostre raonament, Xiscomx; tanmateix, crec que el problema té a veure amb la informació que es considera com a principal. Mireu, jo ho veug així: si l'element principal és el nom, la identificació de la persona, llavors jo construiria l'oració diferentment: _Després de l'incident, *en Harry, la víctima*, ha estat traslladat... on ha quedat ingressat_. Així ho faria jo si estigués parlant, per exemple, del meu pare o del meu germà Carles, ja que els elements apositius són, generalment, informació *complementària* que pot ésser suprimida sense alterar el sentit de la oració. L'ordre dels elements proposat l'empraria jo en un altre cas, per exemple: _Després de l'incident, *la víctima*, en Harry, ha estat *traslladada *a la comissaria, mentre que el criminal ha estat traslladat a l'hospital, qui pot comprendre això?_ Com que el que vull fer és ressaltar que la víctima, no pas el criminal, ha estat traslladada a la comissaria, per a mi la víctima és l'element principal, i la seva identitat la afegeixo entre comes com a un element apositiu. I en aquest cas, faria la concordança amb _víctima_. Què en penseu? Salutacions 

Gonzal·lo


----------



## Doraemon-

Si només es digués "la víctima" es deuria utilitzar necessàriament el femení, per concordància de gènere: "la víctima ha estat ingressada" i MAI "la víctima ha estat ingressat".
Ara bé, com es diu "la víctima, Harry XXX, ...", les dues formes són possibles, perquè les dues expressions són vàlides com antecedents i subjecte de la frase, i cada una té un gènere diferent. Per tant es pot fer servir el que més t'agradi.
En canvi, tot i que els dos gèneres es poden utilitzar indistintament EN AQUESTA CONSTRUCCIÓ, sí que seria exigible concordància entre els dos participis: "traslladaT i ingressaT" o "traslladaDA i ingressaDA", però no un gènere diferent en cada cas, perquè el subjecte és clarament el mateix en les dues frases.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola *Gonzal·lo*:

Exactament. Jo crec el mateix i que vas ben encaminat: *“… crec que el problema té a veure amb la informació que es considera com a principal”*, què per jo, cura el que dic!, en la parla, vagi aon vagi col·locada, en primer lloc o darrera, sempre es referirà a la víctima familiar o coneguda, però en la paraula escrita, l’element principal, també, com tu, el col·locaria en primer lloc per evitar ambigüitats.

Aclarit això, suposem que la víctima és una persona no identificada, per exemple, un indigent:

*"Després de l'incident, la víctima, un indigent, ha estat traslladada ràpidament a l'Hospital XXX, on ha quedat ingressada."*
*"Després de l'incident, un indigent, l’única víctima, ha estat traslladat ràpidament a l'Hospital XXX, on ha quedat ingressat."*

Per altra banda:

*"Després de l'incident, les víctimes, entre elles el meu fill, han estat traslladades ràpidament a l'Hospital XXX, on han quedat ingressades."*

Però insistesc:

*"Després de l'incident, la víctima, el President Obama, ha estat traslladat ràpidament a l'Hospital XXX, on ha quedat ingressat."*

Com ja he dit a #12 i un poquet més amunt; però ara col·loquialment parlant: faria coió donar més importància a la víctima que an el propi President Obama.

Tot lo dit sembla que coincideix amb lo comentat per En *Doraemon*.

Salut.


----------



## Doraemon-

Coincideixo amb el Xisco. En aquesta construcció pot haver-hi dos subjectes diferents, i al ser de gènere diferent es pot fer la concordança en els dos gèneres, segons quin sigui el subjecte. Ja en una qüestió més "pragmàtica", que no gramatical, també trobo lògic fer servir la concordança amb el subjecte que dóna més informació o més valuosa (si és Obama o el teu fill, que és ell, més que una víctima general: si es ros o pelroig, importa més que sigui una víctima), tot i que insisteixo: gramaticalment, qualsevol de les dues formes passa el filtre gramatical i trobarem la frase acceptable (amb la única exigència de concordar els dos participis).


----------

